# Apple Mail - "module manquant" pour les pièces jointes



## brunitou (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Mini avec Snow Leopard installé d'origine.

Depuis quelque temps, les images copiées dans un nouveau mail (Apple Mail) ne s'affichent plus dans le mail et à la place j'obtiens un message "module manquant".

Si je vais dans le webmail de Gmail, à "sent items", j'ai bien l'image "embedded" dans le message.

J'ai cherché dans Google sans résultat probant (par ex. http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t327035.html)

Merchi pour toute aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour Brunitou,

Ton problème est peut-être lié au fichier _OpenedAttachements.plist _ que tu trouveras dans Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail : tu quittes Mail, tu mets le fichier à la Corbeille, et tu relances Mail.

Si ça marche, tu vides la Corbeille ; sinon, tu le remets à sa place, et tu attends d'autres suggestions. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------

Ou un logiciel de customisation de Mail que tu as installé, et qui n'est pas à jour ou plus compatible ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2010)

La solution est ailleurs = http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-20013991-263.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=MacFixIt


----------



## endavent (31 Décembre 2011)

J'ai essayé toutes les solutions préconisées sur l'ordinateur de ma mère, un Imac qui est resté en 10.6.8, et rien n'y a fait.

J'ai toujours ce message lorsqu'elle reçoit un mail comportant du code HTML en provenance d'Iphoto ???

J'ai parcouru tous les liens Google sans succès.

Quelqu'un d'autre aurait-il un idée ?


----------



## mattdaft (4 Janvier 2012)

Ami nantais,

C'est exactement pareil pour moi. Ca fait près d'un mois que j'ai ce problème et j'essai de le résoudre chaque jour sans succès. J'ai tout essayé, ONYX, remplacer l'app Mail, recréer les comptes, réinitialiser JAVA, supprimer les plugins, etc.

C'est très ennuyeux comme problème quand un client te dit "j'aime bien le 2eme ..." et toi tu ne sais pas quel est ce deuxième puisque tu ne connais pas l'ordre des pièces jointes dans l'email.

Merci à Apple de nous donner quelques pistes de recherche ... voire de corriger le problème automatiquement lors d'une prochaine mise à jour (oui je crois au père noel).


----------



## templep (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

est ce que qqn a du nouveau quant à ce problème de module manquant dans Mail?
J'ai un macbook pro sous LION.
J'ai fait toutes les manips indiquées ci dessus et rien n'y fait.
Les pièces jointes ne s'affichent pas. Je n'avais pas de ce problème sous Léopard.

C'est vraiment gênant pour bosser...

merci de votre aide,

Pierre



mattdaft a dit:


> Ami nantais,
> 
> C'est exactement pareil pour moi. Ca fait près d'un mois que j'ai ce problème et j'essai de le résoudre chaque jour sans succès. J'ai tout essayé, ONYX, remplacer l'app Mail, recréer les comptes, réinitialiser JAVA, supprimer les plugins, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur les forums MacGé,


Pour les pièces jointes, tu peux aussi suivre cette piste = http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_...ments-behind/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=MacFixIt

qui incrimine les Règles et le plist.


----------



## templep (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour et merci

Ces nouvelles explications ne règlent pas mon problème. Toutes les pj apparaissent comme 'module manquant'.
J'ai essayé de changer mes règles, supprimer la plist, rien ne change.
Si qqn a trouvé une solution à ce problème, merci de votre contribution!


----------



## pat77176 (20 Juin 2013)

templep a dit:


> Bonjour et merci
> 
> Ces nouvelles explications ne règlent pas mon problème. Toutes les pj apparaissent comme 'module manquant'.
> J'ai essayé de changer mes règles, supprimer la plist, rien ne change.
> Si qqn a trouvé une solution à ce problème, merci de votre contribution!




Bonjour
AUjourd'hui 20 juin 2013 ... le problème semble ne pas avoir de solution.
Pour ma part, chaque fois que j'ai eu ce message "Module manquant", c'est quand je veux répondre à mon correspondant qui m'a envoyé une image ou une video et que je veux faire de même ... Cependant, ce n'est pas systématique, la plupart du temps, cela se fait sans problème. Cela peut aussi arriver si je retransmets le message et que je veux ajouter d'autres éléments.
Je n'ai pas de souvenance d'avoir eu "Module manquant" pour une message que je crée moi.
Ca la fiche mal quand même de la part d'Apple de traîner ce bug depuis tout ce temps ...


----------

